# Camping Questions!



## Kerochani (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello fellow NJ campers! I created a quick 8 question survey to gather insight into the brilliant tips / camping experience you all have and elevate my camping game. 😊 If you have a few moments, please fill it out. Thank you!! 









Camping Survey!


Hello! Thank you for taking the time to complete this survey! There are 8 open answer questions.




forms.gle


----------



## mildawesley (4 mo ago)

When I was young, I loved going camping because I loved the outdoors. Always make sure you take everything you need before camping, as it can be difficult to buy anything on the road. I haven't been camping long as I now prefer to travel to other countries. I recently decided to go to Costa Rica. I booked a hotel here at www.junglevistahotel.com for our whole family. The hotel we stayed in was great. I didn't think before that traveling to Costa Rica could be so cool.


----------

